# Interesting concept - a semi truck that has rail h



## AmtrakWPK (Jul 25, 2004)

British concept - a semi tractor/trailer combo where the trailer can be a double-decker bus, or a standard freight trailer, and the combo can travel on the road OR on the rails and switch easily from one to the other. The rail "trucks" keep the vehicle on the rails, but the rubber tires accelerate and decelerate it and presumable help for make a softer ride as well. Says it is extemely fuel-effecient.

Here is the link:

http://faculty.washington.edu/jbs/itrans/b...unnerupdate.htm


----------



## engine999 (Jul 25, 2004)

Reminds me of the hi-rail truck, the way it is propelled.


----------

